# Just returned to the Hobby



## nitroexpress (Mar 12, 2009)

Been away for a while and just got back into the slotting world recently.My son recived an SCX compact 1/43 set for X-mass..The Kids and I had such a blast racing on the set,that when target marked down the remaining inventory after the holidays we went and bought more = :thumbsup: Two lanes is ok but for serious racing four is better. None of the 1/43 mfg make a four lane kit so I built my own. We did all this in just over two months.We started out with a moderate sized two laner on the pool table & once we accuiered all the needed track we set out to build this custom four lane extravaganza: 


































More info & pictures over in the new member introduction thread.This a Cool site and I'm looking forward to all the knowledge available here!!!


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nice! Very nice indeed!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

VERY nice!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Great job! Don't see too many of the mid-scale tracks around here. :thumbsup:


----------



## nitroexpress (Mar 12, 2009)

1976Cordoba said:


> Great job! Don't see too many of the mid-scale tracks around here. :thumbsup:


Yah I just realized that this section is more geared toward HO =  Not matter it's all good = :thumbsup: I haven't given up entierly on owning another HO track sometime in the future !!! 
I used to be an HO racer.
I gave it up several years ago,sold my track & all my HO stuff to help fund the restoration of my 1973 Z/28...The cars is done now,so I ended up building this track to keep me busy durring the cold winter months.I built it in the 1/43 rd scale becuase my son recived an SCX set durring the holidays & then they went on clearence shortly after X-mass. This scale is very reasonable as far as cost go.The cars are surprisingly quick & quite detailed. The new MFG car offerings of today from SCX & Carrera have come a long ways from the artin cars of the past = :freak: More & more aftermarket vendors are jumping on the banwagon also. It's a fun scale,It's not too big and not too small.It's Just right!!! :woohoo:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey Nitro!! Welcome to HT! Glad you made it over here and posted up your track! The guys here are great! Hope you enjoy it!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## nitroexpress (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep cool site but us 1/43 rd guys are a minority!!!! Maybe we can get our own 1/43 rd scale section on here too??? :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That's a great looking track, nitroexpress. Welcome back to the hobby. You are correct that a lot of the members of this forum are HO-types but we all appreciate cars of all types as well as tracks. Ragnar shows his updates to his 1/32 track and we're always digging what he does. I found this site to be a great help to my own return to the hobby and I hope you do so as well!

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

nitroexpress said:


> Yep cool site but us 1/43 rd guys are a minority!!!! Maybe we can get our own 1/43 rd scale section on here too??? :thumbsup:


Most of the 1/43 posts usually pop up in the 1/32 section or, as you did, here in the track section if its about the track. We had an SCX one going about the cars available at Target over in the General discussion or Collecting section. They pop up all over, but, as resignmonger said, this board is predominantly HO, with some 1/24, 1/32, and 1/43 guys scattered throughout.

Since I run three scales - 1/32, 1/43, and HO - I just go with the flow around here. LOL! Still a great bunch of guys!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome back to the hobby! :thumbsup:

"geared toward HO"? so what!

We will never bash you for your choice of scales. The guys that do that type of thing do not last very long around here. Users from other slot sites, where bashings abound, have joined our little family here. Some were wise and left scale bashing at the door and we welcomed them. Others brought their narrow attitudes in with them and were shown that same door.:wave: See ya!

We are here for the love of the hobby and to help our fellow slotters. Period.
Glad you found us! :thumbsup: (now I het to see another cool track and its little cars!)


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

nitroexpress,

Here is a link to Ragnar's Arlington International Raceway that I mentioned on my previous post. I'm a HO slot head but that doesn't stop me from admiring Ragnar's 1/32 track; it's one of my favorites. I have gotten so good scenery ideas from his thread. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=217419

Here is another track link for you. You need to go to yankee 3b's photos to see the track but the thread is interesting to read as well. It's another of my favorites and it is HO. Like Ragnar, Yankee 3B has got the track buildin' skillz!We can all learn from each other regardless of scale. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238347

The only time scale becomes an issue is when a person touts their favorite as the "one true scale" and thinks everything else is crapola. That is just bad behavior and it is treated accordingly.

Race on! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## nitroexpress (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow both are amazing But that HO track is simply incredible!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

When we're not busy controling the spice trade through out the empire, we Hutts try to be helpful. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## nitroexpress (Mar 12, 2009)

resinmonger said:


> When we're not busy controling the spice trade through out the empire, we Hutts try to be helpful. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


Hmmm I thought that the Spice Guild controlled the spice and that the Baron was trying to sieze control of it in the movie Dune.

Jabba the Hutt is a grotesque and powerful criminal overlord who specialized in being primarily antagonistic. He is a 600-year-old Hutt crime lord and gangster who employs a retinue of criminals, bounty hunters, smugglers, assassins, and bodyguards to operate his criminal empire. In his palace on the desert planet Tatooine he keeps a host of entertainers at his disposal: slaves, droids, and alien creatures. Jabba has a grim sense of humor, an insatiable appetite, and affinities for gambling, slave girls, and torture.No mention of spice though.
I belive you may have your moves mixed up as ther is no mention of the spice trade in Star Wars.Perhaps you snorted a bit too much spice & have your movies mixed up "LOL" JK!!! :wave: Only breaking your chopps!!! Sorry I couldn't ressist & I Hope I don't get banned from the site for being a smart A$$ ...."LOL" 
See yah


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

No offense taken on my part. It's all in good fun.

You are correct about spice being the means to fold space and time in the Dune universe. Spice is also the generic drug in the Star Wars universe. Han and Chewie are spice runners for Jabba the Hutt. When times are looking bad, C3PO says he is afraid of being sent to the "Spice Mines of Kessel" in Episode IV. When I was off work for two back surgeries, I read far too many of the Star Wars novels and there is more back story to the prision planet of Kessel and the spice mined there. Please see references below.

http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Spice_Mines_of_Kessel

http://www.starwars.com/databank/location/kessel/index.html

I have put on a lot of weight after the back wore out and I approach the size of a small Hutt. So, I kid that Jabba was my uncle until the war criminal, Leia Organa killed him. Jabba was just a business man trying to make a profit in a cruel universe... It's not like he put meamine in babies milk, sold shares of illusionary stock, or released slot cars without any source of spare parts.

I have read that pain and vicodin can alter a person's sense of humor...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks great! Can you run HOs on that? More power to ya, Nitro"spice"Express.
and May the Force be with you.

Rich


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome Nitro,

Don't feel like your alone with the 1/43rd scale slots. 

I refer to myself as a " cross racer" in that I race all 4 scales including 1/43rd. However I do admit I got involved by accident.

When my grandson was around 5/6 , he's 12 now and my racing partner , he was crashing all my racing T-Jets just playing on the track. I pulled him off the track and one day was in Dollar Gemeral and found these rinky dink ARTIN 1/43rd scale race sets.

For ten bucks each I bought in think 3 sets. They were battery operated but I had enough to make him a decent layout and a few cars to paly with and crash all he wanted. When he had a problem with them he'd bring the car to me and he and I would fix it together.

One thing led to another and then we were tweeking them and fine tuning. I found a power pack and powered each lane independently and soon we had 1/43rd scale missles.

Then Carrera came out with there 1/43rd sets and I bought one. Then two and the radii to make a 4 lane layout. This worked out ok but the cars were too magnetic. Thennnnn , SCX came out with their cars and they are great. We run them here at the house and really have a good time with them. We also run them on my son's 1/32nd scale track.

The question was asked if you can run HO on the 1/43rd scale track ! Yes you can and very successfully. HO on 1/43rd track is a hoot. We ran TYCO 440 cars. 

All you have to do is solder a patch of Carrera pickup braid to the ski shoe on the TYCO. Be careful not to pile a lot of solder on it. Then , on the guide pin, cut a piece of Plastruct plastic tubing so the ID of the tube slips over the TYCO guide pin and doesn't rub the bottom of the slot. Glue it on the pin with silicone adhesive that Radio Shack sells. That will keep your TYCO centered in the slot. Adjust your power and your good to go.

So Nitro, don't feel like an odd ball here. The people here are great. Nobody is a self proclaimed authority . If you have a problem or a question, they all chip in and help you out. If you have input, they listen as well. 

Welcome !

Gonzo


----------



## opadave (Aug 30, 2008)

Resinmonger, I'm in the same boat - pain and vicodin - thank God for slot cars, huh?

opa


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

joez870 said:


> Welcome back to the hobby! :thumbsup:
> 
> "geared toward HO"? so what!
> 
> ...


Welcome!

Joe pretty well summed it up. 

For the record, some of us cross scales. Some of us do trains, R/C, planes er boats....whatever! 

The only requirement at HT is an open mind and a sense of humor. 

Great layout!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*2 questions though....*

Can it core a apple ?

Are you a slottard?

.... answering yes to one or both means you're hired!!! nd

oh btw... There is one small matter to attend to though. There's our customary *"New Guy Service Fee"*... Which is payable in slot cars, grass mowing, snow shoveling, car washing (depends on weather), *or* frequent picture posting on these threads.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

See....told you these guys were great! Scale? Scale?!? We don't need no stinkin scale! hehehehe

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## nitroexpress (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys! 

Hey I think I can fit in,I have a wonderfull sence of humor! Plus I have loved the hobby since I was a wee ladd. This is a cool site and I can't wait to do a little more exploring! 
Lots of cool info here! 

It's a fun hobby and my kids enjoy it also.It keeps them away from the idiot box and video games for a while & especialy my 11 year old son.I think the boy could spend every waking minute playing the darn X-box.He is a good boy excelant grades does sports,a second deg. blackbelt etc etc.. Good kid. He only get to do video games from Friday after school to Sunday night. I was surprised he was into building a large track. Both he and his sister got to help in the construction phase.So they can appreciate what they helped create.It's fun to watch them race with thier friends.The other kids are in awe when the see it and race on it. They say stuff like dude my father would never build something like this for us. Your soo lucky!!! Then my son proceededs to tell them how he helped bla bla bla and that's cool. He actualy spent his own allowance money to buy cars off e-bay & at Target...But they are his personal cars & only he is allowed to use them...Mr. racer..."LOL" He's a big Gordon fan so he got a himself a set of custom made Jeff Gordon & Jimmy Johnson cars.Then he got himself two new F-1 cars in the pack from Target & a couple artins off E-bay chaep!!He could have bought the new video game he wanted but he got cars intstead.

Hey I can relate to the pain & vicodin also. I had an abdominal hernia last fall & had to have an operation on that. Happened just before hunting season...major bummer.Then Last summer while working on the back hoe at our camp, whamo I got a kindney stone.... Oh my god the PAIN!!! Then a bad disc two and a half years ago from a lifelong passion for snowmobiling & ATV riding: Not good but no surgery for that one.The chiropractor fixed my back up for me then!!!!! 

See yah arround....The forums :wave:
Andrew


----------



## Cenobyte (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks nice!


----------



## nitroexpress (Mar 12, 2009)

Yah about the HO deal & trying them on my 1/43 track?? I want to buy some BSRT G-jets and race them on this track also! = :thumbsup:
Thanks for the tip about the tyco 440 cars & the guide pin mod,I'm definatly going to try it!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice track!i like the 1/43 stuff too!i run HO cause of space issues,but i like all the scales.the carrara cars can be fun,too,if you have not tried them yet.also,look into slideguides if you want to permanently mod an HO car to run on your big track.i would just love to see some tjets sliding around that track!


----------



## nitroexpress (Mar 12, 2009)

slotnewbie69 said:


> nice track!i like the 1/43 stuff too!i run HO cause of space issues,but i like all the scales.the carrara cars can be fun,too,if you have not tried them yet.also,look into slideguides if you want to permanently mod an HO car to run on your big track.i would just love to see some tjets sliding around that track!


 Our collection of cars has been growing quite considerably,considering we just started with one boxed race set and two cars at X-mass time...It's a sickness I tell yah..."LOL" :woohoo:
What we've got so far:


----------



## renter39 (Dec 9, 2008)

Is that Gulf Porsche a die cast ,if so how does it run


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i know how ya feel!i found a free box of afx track with four cars in it ,and now i have a bunch of cars,in three different scales,and my amps and guitars are now hidden under my track!lol


----------



## nitroexpress (Mar 12, 2009)

renter39 said:


> Is that Gulf Porsche a die cast ,if so how does it run


Yes it is a 1/43 die cast, it's just sitting on the track for now  So it doesn't run too good..."LOL" Although it's next on the list to be modified with an extra Carrera or SCX chassis & then perhaps be made into a resin mold if I ever get around to it. = :thumbsup:
Race cars in the Gulf Livery are some of my favorites!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Car #11 is the 1975 Le Mans winning Gulf Mirage GR8 of Ickx/Bell. It was powered by a 3 Liter Ford Cosworth engine. The team was run by John Wyer. He is the same man that ran the Gulf Porsche team in 1970/71 and ran the Gulf Ford team that won Le Mans in 1968/69 with Ford GT40 chassis 1075. Stop me before I write a book...

Some info in the car:

http://www.conceptcarz.com/vehicle/z13365/Gulf-Mirage-GR8.aspx

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

nitroexpress said:


> ...a lifelong passion for snowmobiling & ATV riding...


Did somebody say "snowmobiling?"
We might even be able to fix you up there.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=244697
-- D


----------



## nitroexpress (Mar 12, 2009)

Dslot said:


> Did somebody say "snowmobiling?"
> We might even be able to fix you up there.
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=244697
> -- D


Very cool & that's an awesome build !!!! If the one sled was reversed color with a black body & yellow stripes it could be a mini me "LOL" Although I would be in the lead. I'm a little partial to the real thing though,Especialy with my 800 cc & 165+ HRP @ 120+ mph 07 MXZ X REV SKI DOO ...........:woohoo: That is were the bad back comes from & also being a little over weight....."LOL"


----------

